# DeWalt/Porter Cable rebates



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I was speaking with a SBD Rep today and he sent me this rebate information to share with everyone. If you are looking to purchase any of these 
DeWalt or Porter Cable items you can save a few bucks with the attached rebate form.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

See if he could pull out of his hat a rebate on a drill press....


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Mike, I am about to buy a DW788 so thanks for the $50.


----------



## docwva (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Mike, I just printed out the rebate for the dewalt biscuit cutter.


----------

